#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  REMARCADO: Hangout desenvolvimento no Pfsense

## gugabsd

Por conta do dia de sexta-feira ser horrível para encontros via hangout, junto com o pessoal que já se inscreveu no Hangout estou remarcando um novo dia para realização do Hangout sobre Desenvolvimento no Pfsense. 

*Agora será no dia 10 de Junho.*


Veja mais detalhes: http://luizgustavo.pro.br/blog/2014/...do-no-pfsense/

----------

